# Famous San Francisco Salami



## caldigs (Jan 10, 2014)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know I have launched a new online food shop (that I'll be running when I'm not busy digging) featuring San Francisco's famous Molinari Salami. If you like salami, but have not tried Molinari, I highly recommend it ! www.MolinariMarket.com


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2014)

Good luck with this venture Caldigs, being from Jersey I am lucky to be right smack in the middle of tons of Italian Specialty Markets selling these very same type of products, which has helped lead to the belly I currently am trying to run off at Planet Fitness....lol


----------



## caldigs (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks !


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 15, 2014)

Any free samples available? [8|] j/k. I'll have to try some.  ~Mike


----------



## caldigs (Jan 16, 2014)

Rockhounder55 said:
			
		

> Any free samples available? [8|] j/k. I'll have to try some.  ~Mike


You know what, I am going to try to offer free samples at some of the larger west coast bottle shows in the coming year. I'll do Reno and Auburn for sure. Do you guys have any Molinari Salami in your part of Nevada ?


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 16, 2014)

caldigs said:
			
		

> Rockhounder55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got it on my shopping list. I'll check Saturday when I go to Raleys.  ~Mike


----------



## caldigs (Jan 29, 2014)

Mike, I'm about to implement free shipping on the 1.75lb Dry Salami, if you're interested. http://molinarimarket.com/product/italian-dry-salami/


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jan 30, 2014)

caldigs said:
			
		

> Mike, I'm about to implement free shipping on the 1.75lb Dry Salami, if you're interested. http://molinarimarket.com/product/italian-dry-salami/


That sounds great, caldigs. I'll have to order some. [] I forgot to post that I can't find any Molinari's here in the middle of nowhere Nevada. []  ~Mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 30, 2014)

Do any come with a Wormser Bros barrel bottle and shipped with it no extra charge?[]Just trying to make this bottle related.


----------



## caldigs (Feb 1, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> Do any come with a Wormser Bros barrel bottle and shipped with it no extra charge?[]Just trying to make this bottle related.


 Mike, if you want to try it, select the "Local Pickup" option and I'll get it out to you, just give me your shipping address. You been digging out there with the lack of snow ?
As "common" as the Wormsers are, I've dug few pieces. I've dug four broken ones, including one that was 90% there, PURE green, and hammer whittled to the max. It would have been the top example known !


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 11, 2014)

caldigs said:
			
		

> Mike, I'm about to implement free shipping on the 1.75lb Dry Salami, if you're interested. http://molinarimarket.com/product/italian-dry-salami/


Are you still offering the free shipping, caldigs? I sent you a PM over the weekend, but haven't heard anything back yet. Thanks.  ~Mike


----------



## caldigs (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes, Mike, check your inbox.


----------

